# Buck Gardner Field Staff



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I saw on the Fuge that Buck Gardner is looking for some Field/Pro staff from ND. If you are a good duck/goose caller there was an e-mail address.

I am in no way associated with Buck Gardner calls. I just figured I would pass on the info just in case some one was interested in this kind of thing.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

do u know what the email address is????


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

The thread got deleted off the Fuge. Not sure why but I would recommend you call the shop and I am sure they will hook you up with an application. Good Luck to you!


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

wow, thats pretty interesting. pm me if you find out anything good MaC.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Prostaff :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

What do ya think Jed.........With my calling skills!!!!!!!! 8)

Or maybe not!!!  :roll:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

GB3!!! this might be a way for you to get another prostaff opportunity without all the cold sores!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Decoyer said:


> GB3!!! this might be a way for you to get another prostaff opportunity without all the cold sores!


 :lol: :lol: Polestaff prostaff??? Sorry T-man, got carried away!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

The guy posted it again. Here is the e-mail address:

[email protected]


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

did anyone do this? What did you find out.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

They are still looking......from the Refuge.

Buck Gardner Field Staff Opportunity

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have just about finished this year's field staff, but have not found anyone in your state. I just wanted to let you guys in ND know that we are looking for some more qualified Field Staffers in your state. If you know your way around a duck and goose call and have an interest to do this please get in contact with me. If you are interested I can get you more details on what it involves.

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Here is what he wrote back to me back quite some time ago (It was in my Outlook Express box and I didn't see I had a new message in there forever b/c I never use it.):

_"Jordan, I am looking for someone in that area to service our retail outlets. What this entails I visiting all the sporting goods stores that carry our products, building a relationship with the managers and helping them sell and demo our products in their stores. They might have special waterfowl sales or weekends that you can attend and represent us or there might be festivals or shows that we need help at in that area. We are looking for help in the field and in the stores to expose our products to more people and grow our company. This is not a paid position but it comes with some perks and there are ways to make some extra money. You can fill out the application attached and either fax it to me or e-mail it back. If you are interested get back to me as soon as you can. I will be making decisions on your area in the next week or so. Thanks."_

Mario Friendy
Columbia River Decoys

It's something definitely to consider for so many enthusiasts on here. :wink:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

No pay. :eyeroll:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

KEN W said:


> No pay. :eyeroll:


Those were my thoughts exactly! I'm sure they'll give you some kind of little combo (a few decoys, BG call, and a T-shirt) for making them a mint. I guess I'm not too worried about it, but I wrote back to get more info about the "perks" just for the heck of it and I'll let you know what I find out. Just like you though, I'm not too impressed w/ the offer on the table at all. :-?


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

No you dont get any pay, but you only have to do three events a year and you get paid to do them, not much but i would probably go to these events anyway...ie...DU events

i also look at it this way, just like in anything else you have to work your way up. Start here support the company at shows, do good in some contests with the calls and you can move up to a Pro staff position with more and more responsibility within the company. Atleast you can be a part of a company, work your way up and be involved in that aspect of waterfowling. Work your way up.... instead of just sitting back and waiting for a dream pro staff position to come knocking on your door from Dave Smith or similar.

So unless you start winning contests or can start proving yourself out in the field and hope to get lucky, then start at the bottom and work your way up....all this assuming you want to be on a pro staff someday and willing to work towards it.....just because we love what we do and are very good at it doesnt mean it should just be handed to us....just be willing to work for it a little bit and the rewards will follow just like anything else.....

And yes i am doing it in SD

Hey bandman....looks like the braves are going to turn it around this year


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Western Dakota Waterfowl said:


> Hey bandman....looks like the braves are going to turn it around this year


 :beer: I'm expecting pretty good things out of this team this year but they definitely have the toughest division in the majors to climb through IMO. It will be a very fun season to say the least.


----------



## WaterfowlJunky (Mar 16, 2007)

should be a good season, team looks pretty good


----------

